# Acclimation



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like some advice on introducing fish to a new aquarium. 
I've read about it on-line, e.g.: www.liveaquaria.com/general/general.cfm?general_pagesid=19,
but I'm not clear on how to make the bag float once it has been opened, and how to add water to, say, a fish bag from BA.
I have my own methods, but I'm sure they're not the best.

I'm curious what sort of practices or tricks you experienced fishkeepers use.
Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

bahh, just float it for 15 minutes then set em free.. never failed me yet, been doing it for 12 years. But if your gonna go through the trouble of adding water to the bag cut it open and add the water then close the lid on the top of the bag to hold it in place. if no lid get a ladies hair clip and clip it to the rim of the tank.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

can get the hair clips in the dollar store lol
I use a turkey baster ....from the dollar store , add and take out the water .


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Prodicus said:


> ...I'm not clear on how to make the bag float once it has been opened, and how to add water to, say, a fish bag from BA.


Open bag, discard some water if necessary. Avoid pouring unnecessary amounts of LFS water into tank (paranoid? maybe.) Roll down the top of the bag a few turns to form a lose doughnut. Place in tank, and the air trapped in the "doughnut" will keep it afloat. Depress side of bag below water level to add tank water a bit at a time. Look for "gasping", darting or other behaviour signaling undue stress. If all is well I will net the fish out of the bag and release into the tank. Yup, I'm paranoid about LFS water ...and I really should set up a quarantine tank 

ka NUK


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

The main thing I'm concerned about (rightly or wrongly) is pH shock. 
I know the Tetra tanks at BA Missauga are pH adjusted, 
and my pH is a bit high.

I'm not too concerned about the lfs water otherwise since I quarantine.



ka NUK said:


> Open bag, discard some water if necessary. Avoid pouring unnecessary amounts of LFS water into tank (paranoid? maybe.) Roll down the top of the bag a few turns to form a lose doughnut. Place in tank, and the air trapped in the "doughnut" will keep it afloat. Depress side of bag below water level to add tank water a bit at a time. Look for "gasping", darting or other behaviour signaling undue stress. If all is well I will net the fish out of the bag and release into the tank. Yup, I'm paranoid about LFS water ...and I really should set up a quarantine tank
> 
> ka NUK


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

for small fish, just float the bag and pour in a cup of water every 5 minutes for 15 minutes. then net the fish out and place it in the tank

the safest way, which is especially recommended for larger fish that can't really be 'floated' in the tank, use an airline tube and siphon water from the tank into the tub/bag that the fish is in. this will drip the water in at a slow rate. when it gets full, scoop out a load of water. depending on the difference in PH, do this for about 20 minutes to an hour(PH off by > 1.0). during this 'drip' period, place an air stone in as well. after that you can toss the fish into the water - it should be completely acclimatized already.

i recommend to add stress coat and/or epson salt into the tank especially for scaleless fish.

leaving the fish floating in the bag only adjusts the temperature of the water. just scooping it out and putting the fish in the tank can risk PH shock if not tested


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

open bag. dump fish. walk away. tank gets diseased - everything dies. ugh. that's been my experience anyways. my betta's dead so i'm converting his tank into a small QT. 

the only thing i've really bothered to acclimate are shrimp, though i do test both waters before to make sure there's not a huge change in pH.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

aeri said:


> i recommend to add stress coat and/or epson salt into the tank especially for scaleless fish.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> i dunno about salt and scaleless fish -
> ...


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Epsom salt (MgSO4) is a bit different than ordinary salt (NaCl). Not sure why one would use the former when acclimating new fish. It's used to treat the symptoms of dropsy and consipation, allowing the fish to expel the fluids built up internally. Salt helps the fish retain fluids IIRC. Not sure if scaleless fish would have an issue with epsom salts.

Rather than pH, I would pay more attention to the water hardness / TDS between the bagged water and the tank water if you suspect a big difference. In my experience rapid changes in pH alone doesn't cause problems*, but big changes in hardness/TDS causes osmoregulatory issues and kill fish.

*However, if the fish have been in transit for a while, the water may have become acidic. At pH <7, ammonia is ammonium and less toxic to fish. If you add alkaline water at a steady drip, the pH will rise above 7 and the ammonium will become ammonia and give the fish the problems you'd expect.

How do fish stores deal with shipments that have been in transit for a few days? Do shippers add an ammonia locking compound or is that done by the receiver?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, i was speaking specifically of epsom salts.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

I use the drip method, I do it for about an hour.


----------

